# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Access Ferries

## sea_serenade

Η εταιρία του Θανάση Βαλσαμή έγινε γνωστή σε μας το 1999 όταν δρομολόγησε στην γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπρίντιζι το πλοίο HERMES (πρώην European Pride της European Seaways) το οποίο έφευγε καθε πρωϊ "τίγκα" απο Τούρκους μετανάστες της Γερμανίας.
Την επόμενη χρονιά, ήρθε στην Ηγουμενίτσα το άτυχο Millennium Express II (πρώην VISCOUNTESS M & CHARM M της Marlines)όπου αντικατέστησε το SEA SERENADE της POSEIDON LINES στα τελευταία του δρομολόγια Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπρίντιζι.
Εδώ η μπροσούρα της ACCESS FERRIES με τα δρομολόγια και τις τιμές για το 1999.

Access Ferries 1999_01.jpg

Access Ferries 1999_02.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Sea Serenade, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα ωραία κομμάτια που μας δείχνεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Πολύ καλό φίλε Sea serenade... :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

....και με πολύ καλή γραφιστική δουλειά ε??? Το όνομα του πλοίου, έχει πιάσει και μέρος του ιστιοφόρου.......αχαχαχαχα

----------

